# Scanning day in Ottawa - requests anyone ?



## avialogs (Jun 30, 2011)

I am going next month(July) to spend one day or two to produce digital versions of a few manuals at the aviation museum archive in Ottawa, do you have a shopping list ? 

I will go around July 15, and post them before the end of the month. I expect to scan 10 manuals (in fact photos of them,ocr and pdf).

Please submit your requests, depending of availability and volume, I will try to get them... 

Benoit


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anything from the german luftwaffe will do just nicely :-}}


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2011)

How about a 1967 Shelby Cobra?



I echo Schnautzer's post - any LW


----------



## daveT (Jul 4, 2011)

B-24 or B-26 parts manual please


----------



## avialogs (Jul 29, 2011)

I will go next week finally, Will try to see what I can do for the parts and german manuals.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 22, 2011)

and?? could you find something for us?


----------

